# Clamp rack



## CYC (26 Apr 2005)

Hi All,

well a few weeks ago, I finally made it back into the workshop for the first time this year. My baby didn't give me much time to spare in January to March. So to get me back with ease I decided to build a clamp rack à la Norm :norm: 

Here is the result after a few hours over 2 week ends:
- I used a lot of pocket screws on this project, I love them now.
- The base is 50cm x 50cm (don't know in imperial sorry).
- I used only scraps in the workshop
- €18 worth of castors (what a rubbery!)













I am happy with it  
CYC


----------



## Alf (26 Apr 2005)

Oo yes, very :norm: =D> Think you might need some more glue though... :wink:


----------



## Newbie_Neil (26 Apr 2005)

Hi CYC

That looks great and I'm sure will be a tremendous asset.

Is it obligatory to have all that glue?

Cheers
Neil


----------



## Mdotflorida (26 Apr 2005)

CYC":2qjyq6zu said:


> - I used a lot of pocket screws on this project



Wot no brads :wink: 

A very useful item, very nicely done


----------



## Gill (26 Apr 2005)

That's smashing. Nicely done.

Gill


----------



## dedee (26 Apr 2005)

You've done well to complete a project in just a 2 weekends. Just wait until you have 3 of them demanding your attention.

Andy


----------



## CYC (26 Apr 2005)

Alf & Neil, ahahahaha I deserve that one. The 3 white tubes are flooring glue I got for a job which didn't happen in the end  

Mdotflorida, well a few brads too, I did say à la Norm :wink: 

Thanks Gill

Andy, just now I couldn't entertain the thought of another one =;


----------



## Charley (26 Apr 2005)

Nice rack =D> :norm:


----------



## Chris Knight (26 Apr 2005)

You can never have too many clamps as they say but where indeed do you put them? Roll-around racks suggest free floor space ( I don't understand the terminology) but at least it means the walls won't collapse this week under the weight of the ironmongery hanging there. And in my case, if you thought floor space was at a premium you should see my walls! (Which is where my clamps are 

I guess the big advantage to roll-arounds comes at glue-up time. This is when I am at my most fraught and SWMBO, LOML becomes "Gluegirl." Then, it's "Gluegirl, hand me that clamp! No, not that one, the short Bessey - dammit Gluegirl, the red Bessey, those gray ones won't pull this (expletive deleted) joint together. Good God Gluegirl, are you blind? This is the (expletive deleted) clamp I meant!" Whereupon she says, " but that wasn't the one you were pointing at!" So I say "(expletive deleted) hell woman! I was looking at this (expletive deleted) glue dripping all over the (expletive deleted) place and trying to make sure this (expletive deleted) try square was tight against the (expletive deleted) rail and stile".

Gluegirl grits her teeth at this point and by the set of her jaw, the "harumph" and other subtle clues I know that this job is going to cost me a dozen roses at least.

In short, a clamp cart that allows you to select your own device is a heck of a good thing!


----------



## AndyBoyd (26 Apr 2005)

Nice one but watch out, I have a wall mounted rack and have just made it wider as it became too small, as we all know the number of clamps you need to finish a project is always n-4, where n is the :norm: Norm factor (or in English the number of clamps the project requires)


----------



## Alf (26 Apr 2005)

waterhead37":1tnse49j said:


> I guess the big advantage to roll-arounds comes at glue-up time. This is when I am at my most fraught and SWMBO, LOML becomes "Gluegirl." Then, it's "Gluegirl, hand me that clamp! No, not that one, the short Bessey - dammit Gluegirl, the red Bessey, those gray ones won't pull this (expletive deleted) joint together. Good God Gluegirl, are you blind? This is the (expletive deleted) clamp I meant!" Whereupon she says, " but that wasn't the one you were pointing at!" So I say "(expletive deleted) hell woman! I was looking at this (expletive deleted) glue dripping all over the (expletive deleted) place and trying to make sure this (expletive deleted) try square was tight against the (expletive deleted) rail and stile".
> 
> Gluegirl grits her teeth at this point and by the set of her jaw, the "harumph" and other subtle clues I know that this job is going to cost me a dozen roses at least.


ROTFL! :lol: :lol: :lol: I'm reminded why I do all my glue-ups alone; Glueboy would be out of the door in a huff before you could say "expletive deleted" :roll: :lol: 

Just out of interest, has anyone ever done a glue-up with help from another woodworker who - theoretically - knows what you mean when you yell for it? Is it any better?

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Philly (26 Apr 2005)

Chris
Brilliant! You and Alf should be writing comedy-I am wetting myself! :lol: :lol: 
I hate glue up-thats when I become a raving looney. How come dry runs never show the problems that pop up when the glue comes out????
Cheers
Philly 
A solo glue-up artist


----------



## Gill (26 Apr 2005)

For me, the glue always starts to set before I finish applying the clamps. Grrrrr.....


Gill


----------



## Anonymous (26 Apr 2005)

Nice job CYC  

Why didn't you glue the frame together? couldn't find any eh?

I'm off to get me coat..........


----------



## seaco (27 Apr 2005)

Very nice job, I wish I had room in my workshop for one....


----------



## CYC (27 Apr 2005)

ahahhahahhaha waterhead this was very funny.

Yes this was my trade off, I took floor space for the ability to have all the clamps beside me at glue time... hummmm a Gluegirl, that sounds ... hem poetic! O 
I just wheel it in a corner which is not in my way. I also made is as narrow as possible. You can always wheel it out of your way.

Tony, tony, tony :-$


----------

